# Dog Breeders



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Seems like there is a lot of talk about having puppies and breeding seems almost exclusively the Dutch and Belgian breeds  not my breeds of choice if they were I would be a bit concerned.
In the past I have seen some nice working GSD pups end up in pet homes due to breeders not being able to find suitable responsible working homes only to be returned passed around used and abused and worse.
I'm just saying


----------



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

The GSD has met a kind of fate owing to its popularity and the careless breeding to "fill demand". No-one wants to see this happen with the working breeds of Dutchies and Malis.

I am a GSD gal, but I agree, if Dutchies and Malis were my thing, I would be concerned.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I just do not see the Malinois becoming a good house pet. I think the demand for them may rise, but fall once the dogs rips tiles off the kitchen floor....Or bites owners when they try to employ Ceasars way. I Think the Malinois itself, just being what it is will never fit in a pet home with an average owner.


----------



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

James Downey said:


> I just do not see the Malinois becoming a good house pet. I think the demand for them may rise, but fall once the dogs rips tiles off the kitchen floor....Or bites owners when they try to employ Ceasars way. I Think the Malinois itself, just being what it is will never fit in a pet home with an average owner.


 
Hmmmm... Malis are becoming "cool" so if I were an enthusiast, I would watch out!

One docile bitch with one docile sire... and repeat... and repeat...


"FAMILY FRIENDLY MALIS FOR SALE!"

AKC registered. On sale now for 450$.


----------



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

Maddy Freemont said:


> I am a GSD gal, but I agree, if Dutchies and Malis were my thing, I would be concerned.


I am concerned, especially after having to find homes for a litter this year. I am fortunate to have attracted/appealed to the people that ended up buying pups from me, but there was a whole lot of chaff to sift through. People with virtually no experience telling me they want a 'National Level' competition dog, or a dog that's going to make people ooh & ahh. Even more frightening was reading through all of the ads.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Seems like there is a lot of talk about having puppies and breeding seems almost exclusively the Dutch and Belgian breeds not my breeds of choice if they were I would be a bit concerned.
In the past I have seen some nice working GSD pups end up in pet homes due to breeders not being able to find suitable responsible working homes only to be returned passed around used and abused and worse.
I'm just saying

So people with good dogs just shouldn't breed them ?? It is always the responsible breeders that **** the system. There are plenty of people out there with shit dogs breeding non stop, but the people with good dogs get maybe a litter or two out of them, if that.

We allow these people with shitters to do this, as they cannot get a dog from YOUR egotistical ass. NO NO NO, You are not good enough for MY puppies.......so guess what, they go get one anyway, and shitters "R" us is in business to stay.

So what the dog comes back. There are plenty of venues for these pups. I know several people that will buy them. Feel free to keep breeding good dogs on a regular basis.

If you don't have the guts for it, by all means stay out. Someone wants a national level dog, charge them triple. That is, IF your dog doesn't fall into the shitter catagory to begin with. 

Maybe we should discuss what the "shitter" catagory is.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know about the unregistered dogs, but despite all the talk on the forum about Malinois litters, there really aren't that many produced in a year. For example, AKC registers more litters of Keeshonds, Basenjis, Bouviers, Airedales, Border Terriers, and many other breeds a year then Malinois. AKC has changed their website, now they just show rankings, but last time they posted actual numbers there was less then 1000 Malinois pups registered that year, and around 50,000 GSDs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

All it takes is one Disney type movie or TV show with a good Dutchy or Mal and the breed will get shot to hell.
Look at Big Red, Lassie, Rin tin tin, 101 Dalmations, Fraizer, Bethoven, Babe, yadda, yadda, yadda!
Many may wind up in the pound but that doesn't mean a shit load of "breeders" wont start flooding the market with enough crap to trash any breed.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Malinois are already quite active in the movies, have been for some time. We haven't had a Rin Tin Tin or Lassie yet, but they have been used in quite a few movies and tv shows. I think their saving grace is that when someone sees a Malinois on TV, they think "kind of ugly, or cool, looking GSD".

That doesn't mean they don't show up in the pound already, they do. But not nearly in the numbers as the other breeds. People have been predicting it will happen for as long as I've been in the breed, but so far it hasn't.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Maddy Freemont said:


> Hmmmm... Malis are becoming "cool" so if I were an enthusiast, I would watch out!
> 
> One docile bitch with one docile sire... and repeat... and repeat...
> 
> ...


Met one of them last spring. Big, tall, leggy male, about 18 months old. Very laid back - owner picked up a ball and he showed some mild interest.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The way I see it is there is always going to be breeders turning out good dogs because they appreciate the dogs. There will always be those that are not worried about a good do as long as it is a dog. So, how do you keep your breed strong? Spend your time making sure what you do is the best and quite worrying about what everyone else is doing. The more time you spend worring about those others, the less time you have to take care of what you are doing. Let's face it, there are a lot of unknowledgeable buyers out there and they buy the POS dogs. You don't want them to buy yours anyway. Look at it like selling insurance, your gonna starve for a long time if your depending on it as an income. Takes years to get a good line, name, and clientel built up and it is built in that order.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is all true Don, but there is an elitism that is frustrating. We all want the pups to go to homes that are going to maximize their potential, but lets face it, to create a good dog breeding program, you are either gonna have to sell to people that you are not sure of, or you are gonna have to cull heavily.

We can very easily start making this a thread about breeders with less than good stock, but why ?? 

If you are gonna start your own line, you are gonna have to breed dogs. Somehow someone gave people the idea that all the pups would go to good homes, and live perfect lives. That would be really ideal, but so unrealistic. You can see all kinds of different things breeders have come up with to try and control this. There are contracts, "responsible" breeding propaganda, you will never make any money propaganda, and on and on.

All that really does is gum up the works. You call me and tell me you want a national level dog and have no experience ?? The price of the pup just tripled. There are plenty of people going to the higher competitions without any real experience.

In Mondio, you just buy a ticket and go. How hard is that ? What about Sch ? You just send in your entry. : )

It requires a good eye, a lack of kennel blindness, and some good friends that can bring you to your senses here and there.........and a lot of litters and a couple of lines of dogs. Too many people try and make one line work and then run out of places to go to. Then there are the stud dog of the month club were they just cannot figure out that the dog that is winning the whole ****ing thing is probably not a good stud dog. I wish that were true, make life a lot easier.

Look at the politics of breeding. Go to websites and see how they are all responsible breeders. WTF does that mean ?? LOL "Well you see Jim, my kennels are spotless and all the dogs have been fed Jippy Deans super high pro dog food" :roll:

It is time to stop throwing people under the bus for trying, and start helping. Look at Cabe's thread. That is a good start. I haven't said one thing about her "black sock look."


----------

